# When I upload from photo bucket RFUK states invalid file???



## Chris Lowe (Aug 13, 2012)

As it states

I'm try to upload pic using photo bucket following instruction off here via iPhone however when I upload it onto rfuk it states invalid file what am I doing wrong


----------



## Chris Lowe (Aug 13, 2012)

Right then it worked that time so what am I doing wrong as its only when I try to do it as profile pic and signature pics


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe you're using the wrong link?


----------



## Chris Lowe (Aug 13, 2012)

Tried em all also can't upload pics to create an album


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a max file size of sigs etc? Maybe you image is too big?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure then, what you've done above is to post a link to a photo hosted by Photobucket, it's not an upload, but a profile pic or avatar would be uploaded to RFUK, so I would guess it's the difference between the two that is at the root of the problem?


----------



## Chris Lowe (Aug 13, 2012)

Done once can't do it again problem is forgot how I did it to start with pmsl


----------



## Chris Lowe (Aug 13, 2012)

Aaarrrrrrrr errrrhhhh flying iPhone about to orbit


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If you use the photo album facility in your profile, there is an upload photograph function. Once in the album, it's easy to just copy and paste wherever you want.


----------

